# JDM EK Honda Civic ...C&C Please!



## Munky (Jun 17, 2009)

*Here's some pics of My Friend Sonny's EK9 Civic! C&C!!! Please!*
1.





2.




3.




4.


----------



## 03civicdx (Jun 17, 2009)

I LOVE those lugs... is that an LS under the hood??


----------



## Munky (Jun 17, 2009)

03civicdx said:


> I LOVE those lugs... is that an LS under the hood??


 
*JDM B16 *


----------



## 03civicdx (Jun 17, 2009)

Munky said:


> 03civicdx said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE those lugs... is that an LS under the hood??
> ...


ahh nice b16 pulls pretty hard looked alot like the b18 from that angle lol.. cars are my first hobby if you haven't  noticed.


----------



## Munky (Jun 17, 2009)

03civicdx said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > 03civicdx said:
> ...


 

*VTEC B-Series Engines Use The Same valve Cover "they look the same"*
*LS are non Vtec...no spark plug cover...*


----------



## 03civicdx (Jun 17, 2009)

boosted?


----------



## Munky (Jun 17, 2009)

03civicdx said:


> boosted?


 
*no...as you can see fromt the Header & Front Shot....no IC...*


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 18, 2009)

Is that hood see-thru? That's cool.

Have the pics been posterized or something? They don't look like a straight-from-the-camera photo. I like the second one the most, too bad about the flare in the upper left corner.

This settles it: I gotta wash and wax the Solstice and do some night shots of it.


----------



## NateS (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I'll be one of the few to comment on the actual pictures I guess...lol.  The first one, the sky isn't my thing.  I don't care for the large patches that have gone completely gray and the grain in the blue.

2.  I like this one except for the blue sign reflection on the side of the car.

3. :meh:

4. Good cloesup of some pretty cool nuts.

Oh, and is this the same Munky_JDM from HF?  If so, I'm CleanGSR on there.


----------



## CW Jones (Jun 18, 2009)

C&C on the pictures... they look pretty good I think the 2nd one would have been best if it wasnt for the little glare tho, other wise its the 3rd. as far as the car... eh its a civic... only cool part about it is the hood


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 18, 2009)

The hood is a photoshop technique.   Nice shots.  I don't really like the first one, #2 is okay except for the glare from a blue sign, 3rd and 4th are my faves from the set.


----------

